# building a custom wood smoker for restaurant use in the Philiipines



## londonluke (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone!
I have joined this forum to gain as much knowledge as possible in regards to "smoking"
I am planning on opening a "diner" style restaurant in the PH
It will mainly be based around "pork" as its cheap and supply is good 
I have  degree in hotel and catering so not new to the businss
Last year I started to watch "diners drive-ins and dives 
Its the best food program from the US i have ever seen 
I love the huge smokers they have outside etc 
And I doubt very much I can source one in the PH
So my idea is to fabricate a wood  smoker that will supply a small diner with about 100+ covers a day 
Is there a good online etc guide to smoker construction? I would much rather build a bigger than I need unit rather than end up with a more domestic sized unit that becomes a pain to use .
Wood is cheap and easier to source
Gas /electrics are expensive
I look forward to Learning from you all and happy to accept criticism if necessary !
Luke


----------



## beefmeister (Sep 18, 2012)

Are you wanting to cold smoke (life fish and cured meats) or hot smoke (like BBQ)?


----------



## londonluke (Sep 19, 2012)

sorry !

Yes.... Hot smoke like a BBQ 

seen some great metal smokers on "DDD"  that look like they would last years !

Thanks


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 19, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/97195/custom-smoker-build-categorized

you can look through this thread and get some ideas maybe....


----------



## 42wla (Sep 27, 2012)

I think it would be easier to have one fabricated from metal. Check some of the build posts. Labor is cheap there and I have seen them construct all sorts of things from metal especially stainless. My only concern would be the type of wood to be used. Some of tropical hardwoods can be toxic.

My wife's from Nuevo Ecija. Where are you planning to open the diner?


----------



## beefmeister (Sep 29, 2012)

42WLA said:


> My only concern would be the type of wood to be used. Some of tropical hardwoods can be toxic.


Brings new meaning to the phrase "killer BBQ"...


----------



## londonluke (Sep 29, 2012)

42WLA said:


> I think it would be easier to have one fabricated from metal. Check some of the build posts. Labor is cheap there and I have seen them construct all sorts of things from metal especially stainless. My only concern would be the type of wood to be used. Some of tropical hardwoods can be toxic.
> 
> My wife's from Nuevo Ecija. Where are you planning to open the diner?


Probably Batangas . Manila is too expensive !  very very good point about the wood type. will have to sort out whats correct

Thanks for letting me know , dead customers  make a real mess of business !


----------



## ronrude (Sep 29, 2012)

If you have seen some on DDD you like, you could also try contacting those places to see if they can help  you out too.  Since you won't be competiton to them.  I am sure most of them have web sites you could go to for contact.  You can never gather too much info.


----------

